

Will Google Acquire Facebook? (A win for all parties concerned including Myspace and Yahoo?) - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/07/07/will-google-acquire-facebook/

======
pg
It would not be a win for Yahoo.

------
danw
Unless things start to go quite wrong for facebook within the next year (which
could easily happen) they're not going to get acquired by anyone. What I'm
most interested in is when will facebook make it's first acquisition?

